# Day of Terror-Sept. 11



## Roko (11 Sep 2001)

I'm not gonna give the details, as I'm sure you've all heard it.. 

What I'm wondering is what the effect on the canadian military will be.. I think that if it was purpotrated by a nation state, then there will be war between then and the us.. If it was terrorist, well, there'll be aitstrikes.. bigtime action againt them..

What really surprised me is that I've got relatives in NY, and have been there many times.. I've even been in the twin towers. My cousin also used to work there, but thankfully changed jobs a while back..


----------



## Roko (11 Sep 2001)

And now there‘s something going on in Kabul Afghanistan (this very minute.. it‘s live footage (although low quality through a videophone) on cnn).. explosions, fires, missles, AA.. somethings happening.. this is crazy


----------



## echo (11 Sep 2001)

who knows what our involvment is in this event?
whats going to happen?


(may those who perished in the attacks rest in peace)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Sep 2001)

The Canadian Government will no doubt take a limited liability outlook on this, just as they have during every crisis of the last century.


----------



## Brad Sallows (11 Sep 2001)

Whatever is going on in Afghanistan is so far reputed to simply be another event in their ongoing internal conflict.  No doubt this will be a time of great rumour mongering.


----------



## Roko (11 Sep 2001)

brad: I totally agree.. the rumors are going to go flying.. I dodn‘t think that it was the yanks who had an airstrike in kabul.. I think it was, as you mentioned, probably just another thing in their internal conflict.

But, America is going to rip whoever did this a new one... I really wonder how this will all turn out..


----------



## the patriot (11 Sep 2001)

Considering the fact that the majority of the Canadian population is within approximately 200 km of the Canada - U.S. border, our government bloody well pay attention to this disaster.  We‘re not immune to what happened accross the border today.

-the patriot-


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Sep 2001)

Thank God nothing like that happened here.  Since Trudeau and Hellyer, and successive liberal governments, have gutted our armed forces, does anyone honestly think we have any way of defending ourselves against stuff like this?

Oh wait, there is JTF 2!


----------



## the patriot (11 Sep 2001)

Oh yes, there is JTF-2!!!  Now only if the Tories and their successive blue-blooded regimes could remember killing the Avro Arrow, Royal Rhodes Military College (Victoria, BC), CFB London (Home of the RCR), and Basic Recruit School in Cornwallis, NS; we just might be able to defend ourselves against a terrorist threat like that.  

-the patriot-


----------



## Roko (11 Sep 2001)

After the attack on the USS cole, the yanks did not do much, and now after this, I feel it‘s going to be big...

Bush‘s words: we will make "no distinction between those responsible and those who harbour them"... very striking...


----------



## McG (11 Sep 2001)

Today was International Day of Peace . . . 

It is unfortunate.


----------



## King (12 Sep 2001)

Reporters were asking the RCMP Commissioner what Canada‘s response would be if something like this happened here. The poor guy didn‘t know. He ducked the question about 4 or 5  times.

Unfortunately, this will bring no significant change to the way Canada protects herself.


----------



## towhey (12 Sep 2001)

In the aftermath of yesterday‘s horrific events, I hope that all of you, your families and your loved ones, are well.

As you face the awesome task of returning normalcy to your lives and workplaces, we would like to offer you some of our thoughts and suggestions.  We‘ve published three short articles on our website that we hope may be of assistance to some of you:

... Some thoughts on dealing personally with traumatic events. 
... Some thoughts for managers on how to take care of their employees on the "day after" 
... Some thoughts on reviewing your business or family crisis plan with this type of horror in mind.
You can find them online at www.towhey.com.

God speed,

Mark

G. Mark Towhey
TOWHEY Consulting Group Inc.
Leaders in Strategic Influence:  Communication, Crisis Management, Human Resources

m:  2 Glenellen Drive East, Toronto, ON  CANADA   M8Y 2G5
t:  416.737.9178
f:  416.231.6315
e:  mark.towhey@towhey.com
w:  www.towhey.com


----------



## towhey (12 Sep 2001)

On the contrary...

I think we will, one day, be telling our grand children "where we were when" the world changed forever.

The veneer of security has been punctured in the US, in Canada, and around the world.  Certainly, there has not been this type of direct and catastrophic assault on the U.S., in .... ever?

It makes Pearl Harbor look like a Candy Store stickup.

Some thoughts about what may change...

I expect that "fortress America" will become even more prominent in international relations.  

We may be drawn deeper into North American isolationism.  

The Star Wars missile defence program will proceed apace and Canada and others will shut up and get on board.

Governments everywhere, including Canada will spend more money on defence and intelligence.  

The stock markets will take a major gutting... then, the economy may rebound as western nations start spending their surpluses on new security infrastructure.

Flying everywhere will be like flying out of Tel Aviv... passengers will routinely be required to check in 2 or 3 hours in advance to go through rigorous security.

The airlines will be sued massively for failing to prevent the takeovers of their aircraft.

Airlines will adopt sealed cockpits and armed guards on all flights.  Air fares will increase drastically to cover the costs of security and increased insurance.

The next terrorist mega-attack will involve biological or nuclear weapons.

The US will lead the west into open warfare to exterminate terrorism.  It may or may not be as effective as Vietnam.

There will be phenomenal changes to the competitive landscape of financial markets and the world of business.  Some companies ceased to exist yesterday.  Those who realize who before others do, and seize the advantage will make billions.

Occupancy rates in landmark office buildings will plummet, commercial real estate values will shake out massively as significant exodus from Class A office structures reverses the value-proposition and suburban, low profile locations become increasingly valuable.

Today, the day after, is the first day of a new era...


----------



## John Nayduk (12 Sep 2001)

Folks, at a time like this where our biggest allie and trading partner has been hit and hit hard, instead of a sniping at each other over our politics, this is a time where cohesion should be the order of the day.


----------



## Alfreda (12 Sep 2001)

No words just prayers. May God help us all.


----------



## G I JAY (12 Sep 2001)

the stupid terriorist attack by afghanistan( which seems to be the only suspect) awoke a deadly force capable of crushing them in seconds.i expect for a war to come of this and its a known fact that were the u.s.a goes canada follows.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Sep 2001)

I think the time for political correctness has come and gone. Let‘s call it for what it was. An act of war perpetrated by an enemy. This was to slick and organized to be the work of anybody but military trained personnel. The US should declare war, on solid proof, giving them (and their allies) the authourity to blockade and invade where needed, without the namby pamby politicos, including the self important, useless UN hierarchy being involved. Our side calls them terrorists and terrorist acts, they call themselves soldiers at war. Using their own rules it‘s time to treat them, their bases and allies as such. We should stand together and rid the globe of this garbage, once and for all.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Sep 2001)




----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Sep 2001)

> Originally posted by G I JAY:
> [qb]the stupid terriorist attack by afghanistan( which seems to be the only suspect) awoke a deadly force capable of crushing them in seconds.i expect for a war to come of this and its a known fact that were the u.s.a goes canada follows.[/qb]



It remains to be seen who was responsible; or how culpable the Afghan government is.  I have heard calls for nuclear strikes on Kabul.  That only makes them martyrs, and puts us at the same level as those persons who flew the planes.

If anyone thinks Canada is capable of fighting a war alongside the US Army, think again.  Perhaps our government will now realize the need for preparedness and undo some of the damage done since Unification, by both ruling parties.

Better yet, better immigration security - seems likely these critters came through Canada, as has happened in the past, on their way to do mayhem to our cousins in the south.

Thank God the Yankees still have an army.  God forbid something like this should ever happen on Canadian soil, but I think perhaps that would be the only thing to get our government to commit to the defence of this nation - and ultimately, our way of life.


----------



## Roko (12 Sep 2001)

The British parliment was called back into session early today to deal with the terrorist threat.

Where the hell is the Canadian parliment? I‘m rather dissappointed that they seem to want to enjoy the rest of their vacations than to deal with the threat that has just awoken.


----------



## towhey (12 Sep 2001)

Roko:  Don‘t forget that there is nowhere in the UK that is more than an 8 hour train ride from London -- and that their aircraft are still flying.

In Canada, commercial aviation is grounded, our government and members of parliament are spread out across seven time zones in the second largest country in the world, doing their jobs in their constituencies.  It takes more than 3 days to travel by train from the west coast to Ottawa.  

As much as I dislike the Liberal government, I expect that cabinet, in particular, is trying to get back as quickly as possible.  

Recalling parliament, however, would be useless -- since, under the Chretien government, it has become a redundant appendage to the Prime Minister‘s Office.  Would that it were not so...


----------



## bossi (13 Sep 2001)

However, only commercial aircraft are grounded.
The CF still has a couple of Challenger jets, and the RCMP has some aircraft.
If Crouton wanted to recall Parliament, he would and could have.  However, this way he gets to bask in the limelight (the egotistical weasel he is).

Personally, I‘m so ashamed that Canada may have harboured some of these murderers - people are talking about nuking Afghanistan simply because it harboured Osama - perhaps we shouldn‘t be throwing stones ... from a glass house?


----------



## Alfreda (13 Sep 2001)

I think whoever did this has awakened the sleeping giant. ( I‘m being diplomatic by saying whoever)
They not only attacked the US, they have attacked every country, every family, everywhere. This cannot be tolerated. I think we need to be very afraid.


----------



## G I JAY (13 Sep 2001)

we do not have anything to be afraid of. the U.S is the most powerful force in the world, and one thought is that saddam hussan had something to do with it, and if so poison will infect most troops. canada may not have a top notch military but we have pride and it doesnt matter in we send in 500 or a million soldiers in to war, those who go will fight with all the have


----------



## hhour48 (13 Sep 2001)

Sep. 13, 02:00 EDT  
Canadian military assistance an option 
PM tells Bush Canada supports collective action 
Tim Harper and Les Whittington
OTTAWA BUREAU 


OTTAWA - Prime Minister Jean Chrйtien has left the door open for Canadian forces to join Washington and other NATO allies in a collective military action against terrorists responsible for the attack on the U.S.

Chrйtien spoke briefly with George W. Bush yesterday morning and later said he told the U.S. President that ``America could count on our complete support and solidarity in the days to come.‘‘

The Prime Minister also told an American television audience that Canada would work with the U.S. to eradicate terrorism.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
`We‘re there to collaborate with the authorities of the U.S. and do our best so that we can collectively fight this horrible devil that is terrorism.‘- Jean Chrйtien 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



On CNN, Chrйtien said: ``We‘re there to collaborate with the authorities of the United States and do our best so that we can collectively fight this horrible devil that is terrorism.‘‘

He said an assault on any NATO member is the same as an attack against all of NATO, including Canada.

Chrйtien also discussed collective action yesterday with Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi.

``It‘s the equivalent of an act of war, but who caused the war? We‘re not in a position to reply,‘‘ he said.

NATO invoked Article 5 yesterday, the clause under which an attack on a member country is considered an attack against the alliance as a whole.

The participation of the NATO allies, including Canada, is not just expected, but is an obligation, U.S. Secretary of State Colin Powell said.

That does not necessarily mean they would participate in any attack, but must provide assistance, including the use of sovereign airspace.

``We believe acts of war have been committed against the American people and we will respond accordingly,‘‘ Powell said.

Foreign Affairs Minister John Manley spoke yesterday with Powell and characterized the attack as a ``brutal and violent attack on our closest ally.‘‘

He said Ottawa will support Washington in its decisions on how to deal with the attack.

Finance Minister Paul Martin issued a statement meant to reassure Canadians that the terrorist incident has not crippled the the world‘s financial markets.

``We are confident that the international financial system is stable and secure,‘‘ Martin said. 

He said that in the previous 24 hours he had spoken with U.S. Treasury Secretary Paul O‘Neill and other finance ministers from major industrial countries.

``Canadians can be confident that their financial system is sound,‘‘ Martin said.

The Bank of Canada will provide the backing necessary to ensure that this country‘s financial system continues to operate smoothly despite international fall-out from the terrorism crisis, Martin said.

Canada has offered to provide medical help and assistance in the search and rescue efforts for survivors in the wreckage at the World Trade Center and at the Pentagon.

Chrйtien also said Bush thanked Canadians for their help on Tuesday, particularly for accepting more than 30,000 passengers on aircraft re-routed away from U.S. airports.

The Prime Minister added that Canada will join European countries next week in a day of mourning for victims of Tuesday‘s attacks. He also thanked all Canadians who have given blood to help out in the U.S. emergency.

The Prime Minister also set the stage for an emergency debate on international terrorism and any vulnerability in this country for next Monday when the House of Commons returns.

Opposition leader Stockwell Day had earlier called for such a debate.

``Terrorists have declared war on the free world and the entire free world must declare war on terrorism,‘‘ Day said.

But he said no military action can be taken until terrorist groups and countries that harbour them are clearly identified.

RCMP and government officials also tightened security on Parliament Hill yesterday.

Only authorized personnel were allowed on the premises around the House of Commons and Senate.


----------



## RCA (15 Sep 2001)

I don‘t think that anyone can deny that more innocents are going to die, because this is not over. The US is going to exact a price for this act of terrorism. It is just a matter of when and where. And there their whole nation will be behind them. The groundwork is already being laid for retaliation against terrorism and those that harbor it.

This could be the start of a conflict with far reaching consequences. Now is the time for Canadians to get off the pot and make a stand. But make no mistake about it; making a stand will have its price. NATO has made the declaration and Canada will now have to make the decision. And before we rush in, understand the consequences, there is the potential for Canadians to die. 

Don‘t get me wrong. I have trained my whole life for such a situation. But I want everyone to understand that the coming days could have far-reaching effects then anyone ever envisioned.

I say the Americans have declared war on terrorism and chosen that path that it may lead them down to more terrorist acts. We, as Canadians, if we are to hold our head high and be true to our beliefs, should follow this same path. Terrorism must be defeated, but make no mistake about it, it will not be easy or glorious, and people are going to die.

Is this a price we, as Canadians, are willing to pay?


----------



## RCA (15 Sep 2001)

I don‘t think that anyone can deny that more innocents are going to die, because this is not over. The US is going to exact a price for this act of terrorism. It is just a matter of when and where. And there their whole nation will be behind them. The groundwork is already being laid for retaliation against terrorism and those that harbor it.

This could be the start of a conflict with far reaching consequences. Now is the time for Canadians to get off the pot and make a stand. But make no mistake about it; making a stand will have its price. NATO has made the declaration and Canada will now have to make the decision. And before we rush in, understand the consequences, there is the potential for Canadians to die. 

Don‘t get me wrong. I have trained my whole life for such a situation. But I want everyone to understand that the coming days could have far-reaching effects then anyone ever envisioned.

I say the Americans have declared war on terrorism and chosen that path that it may lead them down to more terrorist acts. We, as Canadians, if we are to hold our head high and be true to our beliefs, should follow this same path. Terrorism must be defeated, but make no mistake about it, it will not be easy or glorious, and people are going to die.

Is this a price we, as Canadians, are willing to pay?


----------



## Roko (15 Sep 2001)

I‘d be proud to serve my country and help defeat those who threaten and iinspire terror in the hearts of innocents and civilians...


----------



## RCA (15 Sep 2001)

I‘ve been at this for a long time, and even though I‘ve never faced real rounds, I am willing to face for my convictions. Unfortunatly, I don‘t have the naivete of youth. What will come will come. So be it. But I guarantee my wife and daughters will not be too happy with it. Saying that, I‘ve have trained my whole life to defeat an enemy.


----------



## Jungle (15 Sep 2001)

It‘s good to see some people are ready to go and support the US and the rest of the world in this struggle. I have also trained my whole life for this, and i have been around... i am ready and willing for whatever is to come. Unfortunately, our military was so neglected in the last decades, we are litterally incapable of deploying troops effectively at short notice to a theater of operations and then supporting them, both logistically and politically (remember the Cdn troops taken hostage in the former yougo: the gov waited...) Let‘s hope there is a quick change of attitude in the upper chain of command and gov, so we can make the CF a combat capable force again. Finally, i heard this morning the Cdn gov announced it will not support the US with military action, but in other ways will. Anyone with more details???


----------



## G I JAY (15 Sep 2001)

the canadian government is leaving it open for trained canadians to participate in protecting the u.s.a. but is not going t go to war along side them


----------



## Jungle (15 Sep 2001)

I hear you Jay... now what if the USA makes a request under article 5 of the NATO chart ? Is our government going to keep saying no ? Will we once again disappoint our allies ? Will we be kicked out of NATO if we keep doing this ? We were strongly in favor of art 5 when NATO first became an international organisation. Would we accept NATO allies not doing their part if we placed a request under art 5 ? It certainly looks like we will keep moving downhill... what do you all think ?


----------



## MP 811 (15 Sep 2001)

Unfortunately Jungle, youve hit the head of the nail with that one.  With the successive almost anti military governments we‘ve had, I think our NATO allies already know that they will all get the song and dance from our beleoved Jean Cretin(yes, spelt correctly from my perspective).  I heard Mr Cretin himself ordered a batalion of Van Doos on 4 hr call up and 100 man coy on 1 hr notice......but I firmly believe he only did that to save face.  Looks like Canada may be delagated to provide the moblie Tim Hortons unit once again.......seems to be the only thing we can muster these days..........


----------



## Roko (15 Sep 2001)

Apparently we‘ve got our cf-18s ready to be comitted... (of which 26 are ready to ‘protect‘ any airliners, domestically)

They‘re pretty much all we really have to comit...


----------



## snooprobbiedog (15 Sep 2001)

What about the possibility of using Reg or Militia troops for domestic ops (security assistance at important public places, etc.) in Canada and/or the US, the "homeland defence" thing?

Rob


----------



## Gunner (15 Sep 2001)

Rob D, the CF is not in favour of using trained soldiers to be security guards or ever law enforcement officers (peace officer status).  There are not enough soldiers to honour our current commitments, much less, join a US led coalition force against terrorists or governments that back terrorism.  Our contribution will be in the form of a small army commitment working with another NATO country (probably the UK or Dutch), a ship or two, and some CF 18s.


----------



## G I JAY (18 Sep 2001)

it seems no matter what canada is involved in this whether we want to be or not. we have been trained to die for others and to function like a true soldier we will have to die for others. i will not back down from this fight. but with the canadian government cutting funds on damn near every military project canada is going to fight i different war then the americains: with out super weapons or swarms of airstrikes.


----------



## Roko (18 Sep 2001)

"The object of war is not to die for your country, but to make the other bastard die for his"
-George S. Patton

Is the function of a soldier really to die? I‘d say that it‘s to try and stay alive, whilst and in order to omplete a mission/fulfill orders that may require you to ‘administer lethal force‘...


----------



## Yard Ape (20 Sep 2001)

It looks like these events were intended to be a part of more than just A Day of Terror . . . they may be part of an intended reign of terror.

*Investigation points to more violence*
Wednesday, September 19
Associated Press

Washington — There is evidence of plans for a second wave of violence on Sept. 22, the Associated Press reported Wednesday.

Authorities have grown increasingly certain about the planned attacks, as they collected intelligence intercepts, interviews with witnesses and evidence gathered from the hijackers‘ cars and homes during the first eight-days of the massive joint-forces police investigation led by the Federal Bureau of Investigations.

Authorities arrested three Detroit airport employees on Tuesday on charges of identity fraud and misuse of visas.

According to court records concerning the arrest, the FBI seized documents from a Detroit-area apartment that included information about an U.S. military base in Turkey, a U.S. "foreign minister," an airport in Jordan and diagrams of aircraft locations and runways.

The documents also showed that the three men worked in airline food preparation.

U.S. Attorney-General John Ashcroft was not ready, however, to call the arrest a break in the eight-day investigation.

The arrests occurred after FBI agents raided a residence looking for one of the nearly 200 witnesses being sought in the investigation. Instead, they found the three men and a cache of documents. The trio were charged Tuesday in Detroit with fraud and misuse of visas, passports and other immigration documents.

The Sept. 11 attacks were "part of a larger plan with other terrorism acts, not necessarily hijacking of airplanes," said Democratic Senator Bob Graham, chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee. "Those acts were going to occur in the United States and elsewhere in the world."

In the face of the evidence, Mr. Ashcroft vowed to wage a "concerted national assault" on terrorists.

The investigation has detained at least 75 people for questioning and has four people under arrest as material witnesses, law-enforcement officials said.

The government also announced a new policy that gives immigration authorities 48 hours, or longer in emergencies, to decide whether to charge an alien with status violations, up from 24 hours. Many of those questioned in Tuesday‘s attack were being detained on immigration violations.

Mr. Ashcroft said Wednesday that the terrorists behind the attacks in New York and Washington probably received support from foreign governments.

Emerging from a visit at the Pentagon that was badly damaged by last week‘s attacks, the Attorney-General raised the possible involvement of foreign states.

"It is pretty clear that the networks that conduct these kind of events are harboured, supported, sustained and protected by a variety of foreign governments," he said.

"It is time for those governments to understand with crystal clarity that the United States of America will not tolerate that kind of support for networks that would inflict this kind of damage on the American people."


----------

